# ~~> Mexico City Advice Needed



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

hello everyone, i will be moving to mexico city in february. can anyone tell me what to expect and some advice?

1. What will it take to open a bank account 
2. Are you from the U.S. 
3. Will it be difficult to find a job 
4. What are some of the safest areas to live 
5. How long have you lived there 
6. How are the locals 
7. When I arrive should I take a Spanish class or will I pick it up just by living there 
8. Is an fm3 needed, should I obtain an fm3 here or should I get it there 
9. Is the water as bad as they say 
10. How was your experience


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1. Why would you want to deal with a Mexican bank when you can use your US bank online?
2. Yes, I am from the U.S. 
3. Finding a job will be difficult unless you have very unique skills, Spanish and an employer willing to support your application to the government for the necessary permission on your visa. 
4. Why do you feel that Mexico is dangerous?
5. We've lived in Jalisco for eight years. 
6. Locals? What do you mean, "How are they". 
7. Lessons in Spanish will make your life much more enjoyable. 
8. You will need an FM3 if you plan to stay in Mexico, rent, buy, etc. You may get it in Mexico or at your nearest consulate in the USA. 
9. If your residence has a UV/filter system, you can drink the water. If not, treat it or buy it in garrafones.
10. We're here to stay.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

_1. What will it take to open a bank account_ An FM3 or FM2 visa and the usual ID (passport and proof of Mexican address). Oh, and some money to deposit in your new account.
_2. Are you from the U.S._ No. What is your point?
_3. Will it be difficult to find a job_ Yes, unless you can find one that uses your unique skills as a foreigner. This tends to be teaching English. 
_4. What are some of the safest areas to live_ Too many to list.
_5. How long have you lived there_ 12 years.
_6. How are the locals_ Fine, thank you, and you?
_7. When I arrive should I take a Spanish class or will I pick it up just by living there_ Either one, it depends what kind of a language learner you are. For most people, having first studied the basics in a beginner course makes picking it up in real life easier.
_8. Is an fm3 needed, should I obtain an fm3 here or should I get it there_ It is easier to enter on an FMT (tourist card) and then apply for the FM3 while already in Mexico.
_9. Is the water as bad as they say_ I don't know what they say. Most people use tap water for washing and cooking, but boil it, or buy bottled water for drinking.
_10. How was your experience _ You mean how _is_ my experience. I'm stiill here.


----------



## safogel (Nov 5, 2009)

1. What will it take to open a bank account If you want to have a MX bank then use Bancomer, they have Preferred Client Units with English speaking personnel, they will guide you the entire way and be there to help you anytime you need it. And there are Preferred Client Lines in the bank with little to no waiting. You should also keep a US bank to recieve your retirment check and to pay your credit cards. Bancomer has online banking as well. The are a Spanish owned bank, but one of the biggest in MX. And they have firgured out what the foreign client demands.
2. Are you from the U.S. Yes 10 years ago.
3. Will it be difficult to find a job Yes, unless you can prove you have a unique skill. You can work for a US company, or if you want to go stark raving mad, opne a business.
4. What are some of the safest areas to live: depedns on the area
5. How long have you lived there 10 years in La Paz
6. How are the locals odd question. Mexico city is one of the largest cities in the world, beautiful, busy and sophisticated.
7. When I arrive should I take a Spanish class or will I pick it up just by living there Enrooll in a Spanish immersion class if you can, learn good grammar and practice.
8. Is an fm3 needed, should I obtain an fm3 here or should I get it there Absolutely need at least an FM3. Yiu can start the process at a MX consulate in your home state, but it will have to be certified by the local migracion office.
9. Is the water as bad as they say everyone I know Mexican or other have bottle water for drinking
10. How was your experience still here after all these years


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

4. What are some of the safest areas to live:
You will know when you are there.

6. How are the locals
Short and friendly

7. When I arrive should I take a Spanish class or will I pick it up just by living there
You **must** learn Spanish. Ignore this at your peril. Most likely this will mean proper classes.

9. Is the water as bad as they say
No, there are parts in which you are perfectly fine drinking from the tap, in any case bottled water (in big bottles, you should refuse to buy small bottles of water as a matter of principle on ecological grounds) is available.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The OP, if serious, should know that Mexico City is huge with a population of some 25 million. It has been a major world city for a very long time. In fact, bigger than the major European cities, better designed and a lot cleaner, according to Hernan Cortez and his 'conquistadores' when they arrived early in the 16th century; long before bottled water and long before there were any cities in what is now the USA.
Please don't feel bad if we, who have lived here a long time and survived quite nicely, have a little fun with some of your questions.


----------

